# App de l’Apple Arcade qui se télécharge toute seule



## Nico4425 (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J’ai un problème que je n’arrive pas à résoudre depuis maintenant 3 jours.
J’ai souscris l’offre découverte d’Apple Arcade pour 1 mois et j’ai installé un jeu sur mon téléphone (Layton’s Mystery journey). Ce dernier n’étant pas terrible j’ai décidé de le désinstaller mais il se re-telecharge tout seul régulièrement sans mon accord. 
J’ai désactivé game center mais ça ne change rien. Dans réglages / App Store j’ai tout décoché pour éviter les téléchargements automatiques …
je ne comprends pas et je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire pour éviter qu’elle se télécharge toute seule !

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Nico4425 (27 Novembre 2021)

Bon, eh bien le problème semble resolu. J’ai réinstallé l’app pour la supprimer à nouveau. Je pense que la première fois la suppression a dû mal se dérouler…

Si ça peut servir à certains qui rencontrerai le problème…


----------

